# Reger - String Quartet 5 op.121 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The last of his quartets, Reger's 5th quartet was dedicated to the Bohemians and was premiered by them in Dresden in October 1911. Whilst slightly romantic and tonal, the work has great complexity and (surprise surprise) Reger's trademark fugal development. The first movement is long, taking up a third of the entire quartet, has some interesting ideas but should have been expressed a little more succinctly. In Reger's 3rd and 4th quartets the pattern is much the same as here. A long opening movement followed by a much shorter Presto or Vivace, filled with pizzicato and double stops, which in this case is very enjoyable and bustling in attitude. Reger's adagio movements are often lovingly done with a Dvorakian feel to them and its no different here in the 3rd movement with those long lines and airy atmosphere creating a very beautiful, nostalgic soundscape. The finale begins with its usual fugal development and delicacy but it soon blossoms out with its complex moods and ever-changing harmonies and melodies, longing for landing. Although not as interesting as Reger's fine 4th quartet this is still a mighty enjoyable piece. Quite a few recordings to go at so I'll try and give you an idea of how they all sound. Unfortunately I didn't get to hear the older, rare, OOP Heutling account but I doubt it would have made a significant impact here, tbh. 

*Recommended*

Reger - I only got to listen to a vinyl rip of this one but it's competent enough but not in the league of the list below and is probably the weakest of the performances here (intonation isn't always secure and it lacks sparkle).
Berner - nice performance spoiled by distant miking and over reverberannce but the Berner do play with enthusiasm and skill.
Koeckert - another good performance but I'm not sure the Koeckert quite understand the more ethereal elements to Reger's music. A little stiff.
Schoenberg - good recorded sound and performance but they are much too broad in the two long movements, adding another 7+ minutes to the length of those with shorter quartet performances so as texturally pleasant as it is this seems to meander too much.

*More Recommended

Drolc* - again they are the quickest in this quartet and play charmingly. The bubbly 2nd movement comes across really well. My only reservation is that the recording is now sounding its age. It's a bit thin but there's fine clarity and attention to detail to compensate.
*Stross* - This earlier (I have no date for this one but it could be 60s) WDR, rare recording has oodles of personality. The Stross are broad in the first movement but it works very well in their hands. Otherwise timings are moderate but what really sold me were the two inner movements. Those pizzicati and double-stops in the 2nd movement are gloriously carried out and the adagio is poised, relaxed and beautifully played. The finale is a little laboured with poor intonation (the only let-down movement here). The older analogue recording is very good indeed.
*Mannheimer* - once more, along with the Drolc, a fine effort and the Germans opt for a more unified, brisker approach than previously and concentrate on the architecture of the work really well. Some fine ensemble playing.

There is no 'Top Pick' as there are things that niggle about every recording. Hopefully a more capable quartet will return to these some time and give us the recordings this music deserves.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

The only cycle of Reger's quartets I have is the Drolc, on this CD reissue:









After seeing your recent blogs I think I made the right call! I'll revisit Op. 121 soon since it was my second-favorite of the lot after Op. 109.


----------

